#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Robotics and control by mittal r.k and nagrath

## saratchandra.nittala

A comprehensive chapter on Robotics and control by mittal r.k and nagrath  covering control strategies like. A METLAB tutorial on using the package for Robotics is included as an appendix.





  Similar Threads: Please upload the control system book written by bs make or nagrath Basic Electrical engineering by ij nagrath Need control system engineering by i.j. nagrath and m. gopal E-book Control System Engg by Nagrath and Gopal control system by i.j. nagrath & m. gopal

----------


## asadsyed

plz upload this book in pdf guyz........

----------


## Roshan kumar thakur

if any body have this book, then plz plz plz......upload this

----------

